# scary



## scotty2hottie (Jun 18, 2007)

A man was walking home alone late one foggy night,

when behind him he hears:

BUMP...

BUMP...

BUMP...

Walking faster, he looks back and through the fog he makes out the image of an upright casket banging its way down the middle of the street toward him.

BUMP...

BUMP..

BUMP..

Terrified, the man begins to run toward his home, the casket bouncing quickly behind him

FASTER...

FASTER...

BUMP...

BUMP...

BUMP...

He runs up to his door, fumbles with his keys, opens the door, rushes in, slams and locks the door behind him.

However, the casket crashes throught his door, with the lid of the casket clapping...

clappity-BUMP...

clappity-BUMP...

clappity-BUMP...

on his heels, the terrified man runs.

Rushing upstairs to the bathroom, the man locks himself in. His heart is pounding; his head is reeling; his breath is coming in sobbing gasps.

With a loud CRASH the casket breaks down the door.

Bumping and clapping toward him.

The man screams and reaches for something, anything,

but all he can find is a bottle of Robitussin!

Desperate, he throws the cough syrup at the casket...

and,

(hopefully you're ready for this!!!)

The coffin stops! :-*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I dont know if I should laugh :lol: or cry


----------



## Molehall (Jan 8, 2003)

That's another twenty seconds of my life down the pan!

When will I learn?


----------



## scotty2hottie (Jun 18, 2007)

Molehall said:


> That's another twenty seconds of my life down the pan!
> 
> When will I learn?


 :roll:


----------

